

NVIDIA's Optimus is primed for new Apple MacBooks - bensummers
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/02/nvidias-optimus-is-primed-for-new-apple-macbooks.ars

======
bensummers
This is a wonderful hack to get around the lack of a license to talk to the
processor directly: use the weakness of an integrated graphics chip, where it
uses main memory as a framebuffer, to bypass it seamlessly by simply writing
to memory.

